# FOTOS DE SAN ISIDRO Y MIRAFLORES



## 848234 (May 1, 2006)

SAN ISIDRO
















































































MIRAFLORES


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

espectaculares fotos ramius, bienvenido al foro.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que chevere que hayas rescatado fotos de varios de nosotros (incluyendome) que se mostraron mucho tiempo atras. Mucha gente nueva les sera novedoso, en buena hora. Buen trabajo....


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Gran debut en SSC ...


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Lindas fotos de una de las partes más modernas de Lima, bienvenido al foro.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Lindo ah! lindooo


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bonitas fotos.


----------



## claudio2006 (May 19, 2006)

Me gusto muchísimo esta trenza ramius, se vé una Lima moderna en todas sus lineas de sus barrios de Miraflores y San Isidro, y que bueno que hayas recopilado estas fotos que seguramente muchas estaban en el baúl de los recuerdos, y que para quienes no las hemos vistos estan maravillosas.

saludos


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos.


----------



## 848234 (May 1, 2006)




----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno la ultima foto si es diferente.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Sipi, la ùltima es una super foto y nueva. Chevere el thread.

Sobre todo porque de Lima hay tanto que se ha mostrado que vale la pena revivir fotos que se han perdido en la web..


----------



## 848234 (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

ramius said:


>


 wao!! q foto!!! ..... :eek2:

felicitaciones x el thread ramius


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Muy agradables esos dos barrios limeños...saludos amigos Peruanos !


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Re nice este thread!!!!!!


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

muy bonito , siempre seran asi


----------



## 848234 (May 1, 2006)

CONOSCAMOS
UN POCO MAS
LA MODERNIDAD DE LIMA


----------



## 848234 (May 1, 2006)

muy bonitos
las fotos


----------



## 848234 (May 1, 2006)




----------



## 848234 (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow!!! Que lindo!! Me encantaria conocer Peru! Siempre quize conocer Cuzco y Machu Picchu, pero despues de ver muchas fotos de ciudades en Peru quiero muchisimo ir para este lindo pais! Y esta costa del barrio Miraflores en Lima que es esto??? Uno de los lugares mas lindos que ya vi!!!! Felicitaciones Peru!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

bonita la recopilación


----------



## Ato (Oct 12, 2007)

Amigos limeños, ¿cómo se llama esa avenida que pasa a un nivel más bajo que la vereda de los edificios? ¿Puede ser Vía Expresa?. Creo que también tiene un apodo.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ato said:


> Amigos limeños, ¿cómo se llama esa avenida que pasa a un nivel más bajo que la vereda de los edificios? ¿Puede ser Vía Expresa?. Creo que también tiene un apodo.


Es la Avenida del Paseo de la República, también llamada Vía Expresa (porque es la primera vía expresa que tuvo la ciudad) y también es conocida como el Zanjón


----------



## Ato (Oct 12, 2007)

Ah ya! Muchas gracias. Es una hermosa avenida.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

No, no puedo evitar seguir viendo fotos de estos dos distritos, incluido el Interbank que queda en La Victoria; ups.
Siempre hay algo que ver, un nuevo ángulo, una nueva foto de un edificio requeteconocido, qué se yo.
Bonito el thread.


----------

